# What's Your Hair Like?



## Momo(th) (May 3, 2013)

So, what's your hair style? Do you have long hair? Or short? Is it dyed? Will it impress even an anime character?

I have long, black hair (about waist length) that is in a bunch of braids, so my hair is a ponytail of braids. 

Although I might debate on getting it cut . . .


----------



## Tailsy (May 3, 2013)

Mine is middling length (it hits about halfway down my bust), a sliiightly darker than mousy brown, and it's fine and straight and shit. You can't really do much with it. :[ I wana wear wigs but they're so time-consuming to care for, ~wah~

I've been thinking about dyeing it lavender, though.


----------



## Minish (May 3, 2013)

Short and scruffy and bright ginger! If I try any other colour it fades after about a week, but this way somehow my hair stays offensively bright for months and months.

It's a bit too long right now :C but it's pretty anime. Maybe pink next.


----------



## Murkrow (May 3, 2013)

It's all curly and I hate it.

I don't particularly care much for styling my own hair but it would be nice to have the option. There's not much you can do with curls since it just messes itself up again within the hour.


----------



## Flora (May 3, 2013)

It depends on the day and whether or not I've gotten it perma-straightened relatively recently

It's always shoulder-length medium/dark/idk brown with some auburn highlights in it (i'd say i got it from my mom but her hair isn't naturally red??? idek i've given up on my family's genetics weirdness)

If it hasn't been recently straightened/doesn't feel like behaving it's bushy/wavy as hell

But if it has it's really nice and straight

I don't even know I'm pretty sure my hair has a mind of its own


----------



## Momo(th) (May 3, 2013)

Flora said:


> I don't even know I'm pretty sure my hair has a mind of its own


So . . . are you Bayonetta?

Also, I've decided to keep my super special hair:)


----------



## eevee_em (May 3, 2013)

Mine's just barely shoulder-length, medium to dark brown, and wavy. And also very thick, and usually frizzy. I either where it down (with or without a head band) or in a ponytail. Also I have bangs that I should probably trim soon.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (May 3, 2013)

I had longish curly hair up until a few hours ago. I decided to try a super short cut, just for a change. I think I might have gone too short though.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (May 3, 2013)

Brown thick hair (not sure what that exact color is called, but a medium-ish tone), about... chin length? And a tiny bit wavy I think.
Once in a while some hair from the top will stand up a bit and it looks sort of like an anime ahoge and it looks cool.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (May 3, 2013)

Straight and dark brown, for the most part. It's curls sideways a little bit at the very end of my bangs (projecting itself over my glasses lens), and it also still has random reddish tints throughout from when I dyed my hair months and months ago.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (May 3, 2013)

dark brown, medium length, and extremely uncooperative. It's nothing out of the ordinary, but it tends to stick up a lot. Sometimes I comb it back, but usually that's only for big social events or concerts or the like.


----------



## Goldenpelt (May 3, 2013)

Short and a dark blonde, combed to the left. The longer it gets, the more annoyingly poofy and wavy it gets. Leads to horrible bedhead.


----------



## Eta Carinae (May 3, 2013)

Short and brown.  In the winter it's pretty plain, but in the summer it gets all coppery and I love it.  Generally I try to just comb the front to the side giving it a nice and neat look, but it usually messes itself up by the middle of the day.  I plan to get it cut supershort in the next few weeks, and with that I might get it to stick up a bit.


----------



## Phantom (May 3, 2013)

Mine is medium-ish length. Just got new highlights this week, so it's light brown with blonde highlights to lighten it up a bit. It's all layered and face framed and stuff.

Oh and I'm one of those people that still has bangs. I look weird without them.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 3, 2013)

My hair is fairly short and blonde. If I let it grow out, it would be pretty curly and Napoleon Dynamite-esque.


----------



## ultraviolet (May 4, 2013)

my hair's short because i recently got it cut after growing it out for like a year and then not liking it. it's longest around my face and follows my jawline but it's much shorter at the back and i also have a fringe! it's a faded red/ginger colour because i haven't dyed it in six months and my natural colour's coming through. :I


----------



## Dragon (May 4, 2013)

Short, around my shoulders and black, with a bit of a curl at the tips. I had bangs but they sorta grew out so not really anymore????? 

Think Terezi; I'm too full of shit to buy wigs for cosplay so I use my own hair hahaha


----------



## Superbird (May 5, 2013)

It's really really curly and I love it.

So much so, in fact, that it's become a staple of my appearance, and when I get it cut I specifically tell them to cut it "as short as you can get it _without it losing its curliness_". I also brush/comb it like maybe twice a year. 

It's also brown.


----------



## Dannichu (May 6, 2013)

Mine's dark brown/black and short. I usually straighten it, but it's naturally fluffy. I wore it long when I was a teenager, but I really prefer it now.


----------



## mewtini (May 7, 2013)

Superbird said:


> It's really really curly and I love it.
> 
> So much so, in fact, that it's become a staple of my appearance, and when I get it cut I specifically tell them to cut it "as short as you can get it _without it losing its curliness_". I also brush/comb it like maybe twice a year.
> 
> It's also brown.


I laughed so hard at this it isn't even funny.

I have really dark chocolate brown hair.

It used to go down to my knees, but hellooo haircut. Now it's at my butt.

It's wavy-ish but mostly straight!


----------



## Ever (May 7, 2013)

My hair is straight. Mostly.
It's pretty layered, and the longest part comes to just above my boobs (this is not as short as you may think because I"m pretty flat-chested...) The shortest part comes to around my chin.
Actually, I guess it's not as layered as it was last year... But anyway.
It's parted on the side and I have long bangs that are cut at an angle (but tend to blend in with the rest of my hair yeah okay I need to trim them).
Uhm... My hair is really smooth and pretty thin, which makes it terrible for braids and buns but mostly easy to brush and otherwise manage. I'm planning on dyeing the bottom layer (so the longest part) some shade of dark purple over the summer, as soon as my dance season is over (the owner of my dance school doesn't allow us to have "unnatural" hair colors onstage).
Yeah. I like my hair.

Sometimes in the summer I get sun streaks and then my bangs are this light brownish goldish reddish color and that's pretty cool.
Wow I have no pictures that show my hair but this here look at this one. I'm on the left and I swear I don't usually smile like that.


----------



## kyeugh (May 7, 2013)

I have hair that grows at an ungodly pace.  It's thick and brown and it grows like a helmet.  D:


----------



## Scootaloo (May 7, 2013)

My hair is dark brown/almost black/golden brown sometimes in sunlight and waist length.
i like having long hair but its a pain to wash and its so thin so it hurts if someone pulls a strand of it.


----------



## Hippy (May 9, 2013)

My hair is almost to my waist, but I want to grow it out so it is almost to my knees, but not quite. Except I get split ends really bad so I keep having to trim it :P 

I recently got my hair dyed so it is all ombre, so the roots are a dark brown (It is very close to my natural color) and it gets all gradient so that the tips are a golden brown. And I have the teeniest little low lights of a red-ish color. I dye my hair a lot. I want to dye it bright red, but I am not allowed to.

And it is thick!! And wavy-ish. It just depends, really. The day that I wash it, it is super frizzy but nice and wavy.  But then the day afterwards, assuming I don't do anything with my hair over night, (I wash it every other day), it is just kind of straight-ish wavy-ish. And some days it is randomly really wavy for no reason. It is just weird. 

And I try not to apply heat to it very often. I know zillions of no-heat techniques for curling my hair, and I used to know a way to straighten it without heat, but I forgot what it was. But I don't straighten it often, anyways. 

My hair is the ONE thing I kind of like about my appearance a bit. I take pride in it.


----------



## Karousever (May 9, 2013)

Short, brown. Like, I guess a slightly lighter than brown brown, but still brown.
Oh, and I have three white patches. One on the back, it's the biggest. One in the front, above my left eye, and one in my left sideburn. They grow out of moles/birthmarks, and _everyone_ notices the one in the back, and every dang day someone says I have something in my hair, usually they suggest paint or whiteout (though I've heard a very gross suggestion but they were just being bullies). I've explained it a bajillion times by now, I swear.


----------



## sv_01 (May 10, 2013)

Um, brown? Straight? It seems to go to the waist when on my back, and just below my chest when I put it over my shoulder. Oh, and it curls mildly at the ends. Like my ponytail is bent.


----------



## LadyJirachu (May 10, 2013)

Curly as heck and like waaaay too hard to detangle without lots and lots of pain so i like never even brush my hair hardly ever anymore lol

Its cute, though. :) Sometimes I have it up in pigtails or a ponytail and stuff^^


Its also a pretty dark brown color :) I remind me of a little doll sometimes XD And i tend to keep it long a lot lol. Though its hard to care for so we may shorten it sometime......as long as theres not much brushing involved. :x last time my mom brushed my hair, i threw up all over my clothes and well. Yeah. If its gonna be brushed, i'll do it myself, thnx~
>.>;


----------

